# What would you do if.....



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

your rat got pregnant by accident. i am not saying that cookie is pregnant i am just wanting to learn more about rats and different sections on rats.
like i mean, what would you feed her while she is still in the pregnancy stage? and what habitat would i have to put her in? how long does it normaly take for the babies to be born? any information like that would be great. thanks! skitza.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, gestantion for a rat is generally 21-25 days, am I correct?
People told me to feed her loads of veggies, fruits, and the occasional hard-boiled egg for protein, and make her a plump little thing for when the babies begin to nurse. 
My girls also may be pregnant (but I'm starting to think they aren't, thank God!)...Good luck with your girl Cookie.  
How did she accidentaly "possibly"become pregnant?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

<edit>

I really have nothing to say on this but I sure hope this is curiosity & not foolishness


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

cookie is not pregnant. i am just curious


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

these kind of questions can be answered by reading thru nearly every other thread in this section. there's no need to create your own thread just out of curiosity.


----------

